# Winter Travel



## Vikrant

I prefer to visit India during winters. Winters bring some cool visitors to India. 

---

*These 5 Winged Visitors Liven up India’s Winters*

As winter sets in, India becomes a tourist destination not just for backpackers and beach-hoppers, but also a number of fascinating birds from all over the world. Here are five winged visitors who make India their temporary home every year.

Click the link to view images:
These 5 Winged Visitors Liven up India’s Winters | The Weather Channel


----------



## Melani

thanks for sharing


----------

